# Shearing....now



## BrownSheep (Nov 6, 2012)

What do you think about shearing this weekend. I have a ram that will be three in march who has never been sheared. I'm tempted to shear him this weekend because I'm concerned th wool will affect his ability to do his job. It has been reasonably warming as of late. Barely hitting 30s at night.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 6, 2012)

As long as he is not sick, is in decent condition, and has a place to get out of the weather he should be perfectly fine with getting sheared now.

UPDATE: I've been shearing the lambs that we are keeping. Yes they are a bit chilly, but they cuddle up and they eat more to keep warm. It doesn't take long for them to grow that fleece back in.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 11, 2012)

I sheared my two dorper cross ewes just a couple weeks ago.  They never shed all their winter wool and had coats across their backs and thighs, but because we are coming into winter I tried to leave a little bit on them.  They look kind of mangled, but I feel better that I didn't strip them down to their skin.  They do have a partially covered stall to sleep in at night.  Sorry I don't have a picture to share.  As for your ram I doubt the wool will cause any breeding problems


----------

